# Does the right side of your head feel weird?



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey I just notice that the right side of my head feels weird all the time and was curious to see if anyone could relate. It feels like the right side doesn't work or something, almost like I can't feel it and can tell something is wrong in that region but can't pinpint exactly what.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh, my gosh! I have pain quite often on the right side of my head. It is really strange. It isn't like I get a headache. Sometimes I have also pressure near my right eye. Interesting that you should bring this up.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

2deepathinker said:


> Oh, my gosh! I have pain quite often on the right side of my head. It is really strange. It isn't like I get a headache. Sometimes I have also pressure near my right eye. Interesting that you should bring this up.


How did you get DP?


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> How did you get DP?


The strongest DP I have gotten which is more recently is due to panic disorder. How about you?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Oh, my gosh! I have pain quite often on the right side of my head. It is really strange. It isn't like I get a headache. Sometimes I have also pressure near my right eye. Interesting that you should bring this up.


My headaches are usually on both sides but, it's interesting that you've mention that "pressure" near your right eye, because I also feel it, plus my right eye vision is worse than my left one.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

i got a paint in the left side of my head that i started to get when i first got dp it came back i hope its some sort of thing where ill just come out of it soon


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

2deepathinker said:


> The strongest DP I have gotten which is more recently is due to panic disorder. How about you?


Cause unknown


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

I feel pressure in both eyes, but mostly my right. How weird! I thought I was the only one.

This could be a sign of a silent migrane, which causes feelings of depersonalization. It's so odd.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya it's like I can tell there is definitely something wrong with the right side of my head but I can't really tell what it is.


----------

